# ¿Qué opinan de esta oferta y esta bici?



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Es una oferta de CC

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mountain-bikes/frame/2010-bmc-trailfox-02-complete-bike-7042.html

Nunca había escuchado de esta marca BMC

¿cómo ven la oferta y cómo ven la bici?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues BMC hace bicis muy buenas... he visto algunas en vivo y se ven muy bien hechecitas. La marca es Suiza, pero creo (a lo mejor me equivoco) los cuadros son hechos en Taiwan.

Hasta antes de que llegaran Contador y Lance al Astana, las bicis eran BMC y aunque eso es irrelevante en MTB, pues te da una idea de la marca.

En cuanto a la bici, la geometria se ve muy bien, las especificaciones MUY bien sobre todo con el precio y pues seria cosa de comprarla con lo que puedas encontrar localmente.

Competitive es una muy buena tienda, pero aun asi considera el costo de traerla.

Jenson a veces tiene Titus, Yeti y otras marcas en oferta. Echale un ojo. Ahora estan llevando la Rocky Mountain. (Toc, eastas leyendo??)


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pues BMC hace bicis muy buenas... he visto algunas en vivo y se ven muy bien hechecitas. La marca es Suiza, pero creo (a lo mejor me equivoco) los cuadros son hechos en Taiwan.


Según el sitio de BMC, sus bicis se fabrican en Taiwan, Polonia ó Suiza, dependiendo... http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/us/home/faq/

En cuanto a la oferta, creo que es muy buena. En Speedgoat tienen este cuadro TrailFox 01 2007 también a muy buen precio, pero la medida es única y habría que armarla, claro está...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Lo barato cuesta caro.....*



klavius said:


> Es una oferta de CC
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mountain-bikes/frame/2010-bmc-trailfox-02-complete-bike-7042.html
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

K. , realmente para mi es difícil de opinar de algo que no conozco físicamente , solo he visto de a devis algunas BMC en bicis de carretera y un amigo tiene una mtbike , pero la verdad no sé ni que modelo sea .

Ahora que por lo que se ve en la página de C.C. , realmente me pone a pensar , $1,399.00 dólares por una bici de doble suspension nueva es demasiado barata .

Me imagino que a $ 3,000.00 usd. que es el precio supuestamente original nadie la compraría , entonces aparentemente CC compró todas esas bicis y las pueden dar a ese precio .

Yo veo que vale la pena el grupo Shimano SLX ( multi, cambio, desviador, cassette ,palancas y frenos ) y las llantas N.N. y le paro de contar , y para comprar esas partes 1399 es mucha lana.

Esos cuadros parece que en algun momento parece que se vendieron en 500 dls.

La horquilla nada mas no, y los demas componentes los veo realmente muy chafitas , esas mazas 495 A son las del grupo Alivio !!!!!

Ahora para divertirse cualquier bici es buena , pero si estan preguntando nuestra opinión , para mí por ahi buscandole hay bicis de casi el mismo precio como una Giant Trance x del nivel de entrada y del 2009 o 2008 que al menos han y está comprobado su excelente desempeño.

saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Muy buen precio la verdad, y si no te gusta la puedes vender bien aquí. Me impresiona los cinicos ciclistas que compran un cuadro a 2,000 dls y lo venden en 2,500 despues de usarse...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

A mi se me hace un buen precio para una bici de ese precio....jajaja. No se si me explico, pero por lo que pagas, obtienes una bici acorde. Vaya, hace poco alguien vendia en dfmeb una kona 2005 HT en +10k... seguro si no te gusta la vendes a muy buen precio por acá.

Que si no es una bici nonplus ultra... pues claro que no, pero es una bici de motaña doble suspensión con componentes decentes -en 1400 USD, y un cuadro con 5 años de garantía. Si te late, comprala.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, si crees que la bici te queda, te gusta y esta en tu rango pues no se ve como mala opción, de hecho se ve decente... Lo mas seguro es que la procedencia del cuadro sea Polonia o Taiwan, según entiendo solo los de alta gama se hacen en Suiza. Independientemente del origen la calidad es bastante buena, eso si, abusado con la talla, por lo menos en los cuadros de ruta el t.t. es mas largo de lo acostumbrado... p. ej. yo normalmente usaría un cuadro 51 en BMC uso un 49. Checa bien lo del tamaño antes de decidir!

El Rivas.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Muy buen precio la verdad, y si no te gusta la puedes vender bien aquí. Me impresiona los cinicos ciclistas que compran un cuadro a 2,000 dls y lo venden en 2,500 despues de usarse...


Hola,

Oye a qué te refieres con eso de los "cínicos ciclistas"?. y ¿eso qué tiene que ver con la pregunta original?.

Y tu a qué te dedicas?

Creo que ni al caso con tu comentario y en mi opinión, si hay alguien que compre un cuadro en 2000 dls y luego lo vende en 2500 (tomando en cuenta el envío e impuestos de importación), pues para mi que hizo buen negocio no? y no tendría que ser cínico sino más bien un buen negociante o no?

O tu crees que todas las personas que se dedican a hacer negocios son cínicos? Creo que una de las bases fundamentales del capitalismo es la venta de productos y obtener una ventaja de ello no?

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola,
> 
> Oye a qué te refieres con eso de los "cínicos ciclistas"?. y ¿eso qué tiene que ver con la pregunta original?.
> 
> ...


Seguro que es un buen negociante, pero poco etico. Porque no todos los negocios son/pueden ser/deben ser eticos.

Mas de una vez he visto gente que compra a un precio, *usa el producto* y despues lo vende por un precio mayor al adquirido.

Seguro que es un buen negocio, pero poco etico. Pero pues eso ya depende del punto de vista de cada quien.

Tampoco veo que haya venido al caso...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Warp said:


> Seguro que es un buen negociante, pero poco etico. Porque no todos los negocios son/pueden ser/deben ser eticos.
> 
> Mas de una vez he visto gente que compra a un precio, *usa el producto* y despues lo vende por un precio mayor al adquirido.
> 
> ...


Creo que estás profundamente equivocado, o al menos tu respuesta fué incompleta en el mejor de los casos.

El hecho de que alguien compre un producto, lo importe (asumiendo los riesgos que el envío implica como "pérdida del paquete"), pague impuestos y posteriormente lo use y lo venda a un precio X que inclusive puede o DEBERÍA ser mayor que aquel en que lo compró no es una actividad contraria a la ética.

Lo que sí sería no ético es que lo vendiera como NUEVO, porque ahí sí estaría engañando al cliente pero si lo anuncia con mucho, poco, o casi nada de uso y pretende venderlo en un precio que a su juicio considera correcto y el comprador acepta los términos de la venta, ese simple hecho (la aceptación del comprador) lo convierte en un contrato de compra-venta absolutamente legítimo y que no puede ser anulado por ninguna autoridad competente.

Honestamente, creo que es muy fácil hablar y decir cosas sin tener idea del tema sobre el que se opina o señalar como verdad absoluta el punto de vista de cada uno. :nono:

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Honestamente, creo que es muy fácil hablar y decir cosas sin tener idea del tema sobre el que se opina o señalar como verdad absoluta el punto de vista de cada uno. :nono:
> 
> Saludos


EXACTO!!

Has dado en el calvo y sigo difiriendo de tu opinion. Pero pues cada cabeza es un mundo.

Yo tambien he comprado y vendido... entiendo perfectamente la situacion.

Si a ti te parece bien, enhorabuena. Que asi sea.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Creo que estás profundamente equivocado, o al menos tu respuesta fué incompleta en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> El hecho de que alguien compre un producto, lo importe (asumiendo los riesgos que el envío implica como "pérdida del paquete"), pague impuestos y posteriormente lo use y lo venda a un precio X que inclusive puede o DEBERÍA ser mayor que aquel en que lo compró no es una actividad contraria a la ética.
> 
> ...


Nomás pa'echarle un poquito de leña al fuego: el hecho de que tu vayas a una tienda y pagues $100 dólares por una prenda Nike no justifica que Nike pague 30 centavos de dólar al empleado Hondureño ó Vietnamita (menor de edad, por cierto) por fabricar dicha prenda. Nike tiene todo el derecho de vender al precio que quiera sus productos y pagar lo que quiera a su gente, pero no por eso deja de ser moralmente cuestionable la forma en que explota a sus empleados...

En fin, a final de cuentas depende mucho de la moral individual. Lo que no tiene vuelta de hoja es que, en el sistema capitalista en el que hemos aceptado vivir como sociedad, lo primordial es vender por arriba de los costos, no matter what. O como diría System of a Down, "the bottom line is money, nobody gives a f-u-c-k!".


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Creo que estás profundamente equivocado, o al menos tu respuesta fué incompleta en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> El hecho de que alguien compre un producto, lo importe (asumiendo los riesgos que el envío implica como "pérdida del paquete"), pague impuestos y posteriormente lo use y lo venda a un precio X que inclusive puede o DEBERÍA ser mayor que aquel en que lo compró no es una actividad contraria a la ética.
> 
> ...


Hablar de etica de negocios (o en la vida) es como hablar de religión, cada quien tiene sus estandares y los valida de acuerdo a sus acciones. Lo que para unos no es ético, para otros es aceptable o incluso la práctica ideal. Si el comentario inicial no venia al caso, la discusión tampoco....pero ahi el que quiera perder su tiempo en una discusión que no va a llevar a nada, adelante.

Volviendo al caso de la bici, yo la veo muy bien. si al comprador le parece un buen precio, adelante. Que si algunas cosas nos son muy buenos, pues claro!! es una bici de 1400 USD. La última vez que vi, las horquillas buenas estan en 800 usd, o más dependiendo de donde compres.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Hablar de etica de negocios (o en la vida) es como hablar de religión, cada quien tiene sus estandares y los valida de acuerdo a sus acciones. Lo que para unos no es ético, para otros es aceptable o incluso la práctica ideal. Si el comentario inicial no venia al caso, la discusión tampoco....pero ahi el que quiera perder su tiempo en una discusión que no va a llevar a nada, adelante.
> 
> Volviendo al caso de la bici, yo la veo muy bien. si al comprador le parece un buen precio, adelante. Que si algunas cosas nos son muy buenos, pues claro!! es una bici de 1400 USD. La última vez que vi, las horquillas buenas estan en 800 usd, o más dependiendo de donde compres.


Ja ja, coincido contigo al 100% es una discusión un tanto inútil, sin embargo creo que sí era importante resaltar el grave error que constituye decir cosas sin sentido y sin tener la menor idea de lo que se dice.

Volviendo al tema de la bici, a mi se me hizo una muy buena oferta, yo ya vi ese cuadro en vivo y se me hizo muy bonito y el review que tuvo en MBA fué bueno aunque no recuerdo si la bici probada tenía mejores componentes. Pero como bien dices, por 1400 dls, está muy bien en mi opinión.

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Hablar de etica de negocios (o en la vida) es como hablar de religión, cada quien tiene sus estandares y los valida de acuerdo a sus acciones. Lo que para unos no es ético, para otros es aceptable o incluso la práctica ideal. Si el comentario inicial no venia al caso, la discusión tampoco....pero ahi el que quiera perder su tiempo en una discusión que no va a llevar a nada, adelante.
> 
> Volviendo al caso de la bici, yo la veo muy bien. si al comprador le parece un buen precio, adelante. Que si algunas cosas nos son muy buenos, pues claro!! es una bici de 1400 USD. La última vez que vi, las horquillas buenas estan en 800 usd, o más dependiendo de donde compres.


Como siempre al clavo, Rito...

Sip... muy buena oferta en mi opinion. Como dije, he visto las BMC de cerca, Abel de Soho Bikes las vendia, su esposa tenia una de MTB y entre ellos dos, dos mas de carretera y estan MUY bien hechas.

Por el precio, esta muy bien... el rollo va a ser traerla.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uuuu polemica.

Por cierto, la ética *no es relativa, ni subjetiva ni personal*. La ética es universal y juzga las acciones. Sólo lo digo para que no hablen de ética y digan pura cosa incorrecta.Ahora hablando de moral, una acción inmoral es aquella que es libre y se opone a lo que debería de hacerse en tanto va en contra de la perfección y la construcción humana. En este sentido, por eso se dice que va en contra de los valores humanos.

Psycho Marco: Si gustas comprar un cuadro e importarlo a México y que el costo total sea de 2 mil dolares, luego usarlo 1 o 2 años y venderlo por más...adelante. Siempre hay gente ignorante que cae ante ciertas operaciones de compra-venta, pero EN MI OPINION o vista, se me hace cínico. Si realizas dichas practicas comerciales pues estas en todo tu derecho capitalista, que yo no lo vea bien es otro asunto.

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Uuuu polemica.
> 
> Por cierto, la ética *no es relativa, ni subjetiva ni personal*. La ética es universal y juzga las acciones. Sólo lo digo para que no hablen de ética y digan pura cosa incorrecta.


Caray que interesante aportación!!  Sobre todo tomando en cuenta la discusión tan acalorada sobre el ámbito material de validez de la ética que se ha presentado en este thread.



> Psycho Marco: Si gustas comprar un cuadro e importarlo a México y que el costo total sea de 2 mil dolares, luego usarlo 1 o 2 años y venderlo por más adelante. Siempre hay gente ignorante que cae ante ciertas operaciones de compra-venta, pero EN MI OPINION o vista, se me hace cínico. Si realizas dichas practicas comerciales pues estas en todo tu derecho capitalista, que yo no lo vea bien es otro asunto.
> 
> Saludos


Si alguien llegara hoy y te dijera "Oye me gusta mucho tu bici, te doy X" y resulta que te ofrece más de lo que te costó... ya te veo diciéndole "No buen hombre, esta bici cuesta menos así que te la dejo en mucho menos de lo que tu me ofreces o mejor cómprate una nueva porque eso te conviene más!".

En ese sentido, lo que tu dices no se me haría cínico, sino falso e hipócrita.

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jajaja, si todas tus respuestas van a ser ataques y sarcasmo no tiene punto que te responda con argumentos coherentes e información correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Jajaja, si todas tus respuestas van a ser ataques y sarcasmo no tiene punto que te responda con argumentos coherentes e información correcta.
> 
> Saludos


Discúlpame pero sigo esperando tus argumentos coherentes y la información correcta.

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Discúlpame pero sigo esperando tus argumentos coherentes y la información correcta.
> 
> Saludos


No los mereces.

Saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> No los mereces.
> 
> Saludos.


O no los tienes, porque a lo largo de todo este thread no has expuesto ni uno.

Pero bueno, no importa y creéme que no es personal.

Saludos y que tengas una excelente tarde.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

JEJEJE... creo que a alguien le quedó el saco! :madman: 

vamos por partes, lean bien e interpreten qué fue lo que el otro quiso decir. 

1.- "quien compra un cuadro en 2000 y lo vende en 2500" 

estoy casi seguro que cuando dice 2000 ya está incluyendo gastos de importacion y/o envio. 

2.- "Lo que sí sería no ético es que lo vendiera como NUEVO, porque ahí sí estaría engañando al cliente pero si lo anuncia con mucho, poco, o casi nada de uso y pretende venderlo en un precio que a su juicio considera correcto y el comprador acepta los términos de la venta, ese simple hecho (la aceptación del comprador) lo convierte en un contrato de compra-venta absolutamente legítimo y que no puede ser anulado por ninguna autoridad competente." 

estamos hablando de ética, legalidad, DOLO o ENGAÑO? están introduciendo argumentos novedosos que no se plantearon de inicio. creo que hablar de ética o moral en el ejemplo que se dio tiene una connotación más bien introspectiva de estar bien con uno mismo, no si es legal o no. (eso es harina de otro costal)

3.- "el hecho de que tu vayas a una tienda y pagues $100 dólares por una prenda Nike no justifica que Nike pague 30 centavos de dólar al empleado Hondureño ó Vietnamita (menor de edad, por cierto) por fabricar dicha prenda. Nike tiene todo el derecho de vender al precio que quiera sus productos y pagar lo que quiera a su gente, pero no por eso deja de ser moralmente cuestionable la forma en que explota a sus empleados." 

Buen ejemplo, pero no aplica al caso porque aquí estamos hablando de "producción". El planteamiento original trataba de un intermediario (no comerciante por cierto si estamos hablando de productos usados por el ciclista que lo vende). 


4.- "Oye a qué te refieres con eso de los "cínicos ciclistas"?. y ¿eso qué tiene que ver con la pregunta original?. 

Y tu a qué te dedicas?

Creo que ni al caso con tu comentario y en mi opinión, si hay alguien que compre un cuadro en 2000 dls y luego lo vende en 2500 (tomando en cuenta el envío e impuestos de importación), pues para mi que hizo buen negocio no? y no tendría que ser cínico sino más bien un buen negociante o no?"

Bueno, qué caso tiene que preguntes a qué se refiere con eso de los cínicos ciclistas si vas a opinar sin esperar su respuesta? 


5.- "Hablar de etica de negocios (o en la vida) es como hablar de religión, cada quien tiene sus estandares y los valida de acuerdo a sus acciones. Lo que para unos no es ético, para otros es aceptable o incluso la práctica ideal. Si el comentario inicial no venia al caso, la discusión tampoco....pero ahi el que quiera perder su tiempo en una discusión que no va a llevar a nada, adelante"
Este hombre es un sabio jajaja! Háganle caso

6.- "Seguro que es un buen negociante, pero poco etico."
jejeje... creo que van de la mano ser buen negociante y poco ético 


ahh y solo para hecharle mas leña al fuego como dijeron por ahi: si alguien llegara y me dice "te doy $x por tu bici" siendo que me costó una suma considerablemente menor; depende de quién me quiere comprar la bici... si es alguien a quien conozco bien (dígase un amigo) yo si le diría "oye, la neta me costó menos... con esa lana te compras una nueva" ahora bien... si no conozco a dicha persona y probablemente no lo vuelva a ver le diría que si. (aunque soy de esos que les duele ver partir una buena compañera de aluminio) Pero de nuevo, es un supuesto diferente a la critica original de un ciclista que FIJA un precio mayor.



Perdón pero yo también "creo que sí era importante resaltar el grave error que constituye decir cosas sin sentido y sin tener la menor idea de lo que se dice.".

y no lo hago por defender a nadie y espero no herir sentimientos... 

...ni crear enemistades...




...creo que por eso no tengo muchos amigos verdad...   

jajaja!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

triphop said:


> JEJEJE... creo que a alguien le quedó el saco! :madman:
> 
> vamos por partes, lean bien e interpreten qué fue lo que el otro quiso decir.
> 
> ...


Coincido contigo. Y si te referías a mi con eso del saco... te equivocas, llevo en esto poco más de 1 año y nunca he vendido una bici.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*y que pasó con la bici ?....*



klavius said:


> Es una oferta de CC
> 
> Nunca había escuchado de esta marca BMC
> 
> ¿cómo ven la oferta y cómo ven la bici?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados todos :

Este es un mensaje derivado de mi nerviosismo y ansiedad antes del partido del LAS AGUILAS versus Toluca , Puebla ante el San Luis y el Pachuca ante las Chivas y como aparte me quiero ir al cine pues no se cual grabar en mi videocasetera de fayuca legal que me vendió un ético vendedor de moral comprobada.

Así que será mejor que tomen mi mensaje muy a la ligera porque no me hago responsable de mi dicho , de igual manera les comento que POR FAVOR nadie se sienta aludido , ya que para nada es la intención relacionar a nadie con nada .

Este es un foro público en el cual el ingrediente principal es hablar de bicis y asuntos relativos al ciclismo de montaña, realmente es una pena que un comentario o una frase completamente fuera de lugar y contexto le dé en la maraca al asunto relacionado con la bici BMC .

Y aunque en el foro hay libertad de expresión , cada quien es responsable de lo que escribe y san se acabó , de tal forma que si alguien o alguno de nosotros la cajeteamos con nuestro comentario , pues ni modo hay que aguantar vara , o como dicen por ahí 
" ajo y agua " , cuando un comentario es realmente equivocado se vuelve indefendible, es mejor hacer mutis y listo , para no acabar ahorcándose uno mismo .

A final de cuentas, sucede lo que no debería de suceder y que sin embargo se da con frecuencia, que se pierde la idea principal del thread y se vuelve una serie de mensajes coherentes con mensajes que parecen patadas de ahogado.

En lo personal para un servidor éste es un foro de mtbike simple y llanamente , con miembros que estamos interesados en hablar de biclas de montaña y nada más .

Ya ves , mi estimado klavius , todo lo que ha pasado con tu inocente pregunta &#8230;..

Ya ves , mi estimado Warp , todo lo que ha pasado por hablar de ética&#8230;&#8230;

Ya ves, mi estimado Psycho , todo lo que ha pasado por ser coherente.......

..........................o...........................

Esto lo digo por mí , a mis profes les consta y a mi Mamá también , así que por favor nadie me vaya a desmentir , que quede claro....

........ya lo decía el famoso mountain biker y ganador 10 veces del Tour de France , Mark Twain "....en una reunion pública , mas vale permanecer callado y parecer estúpido , que abrir la boca y disipar toda sospecha ,,,"

A lo cual el célebre filósofo , antropólogo, pensador , filántropo y diseñador de ropa interior Margarito Memecuax Cuacuas hizo una analogía de la famosa cita adaptándola a los actuales foros de internet , misma que hizo pública en reciente manifestación en su pueblo de The Cojoringo El Chico

.......en un foro de internet , mas vale no escribir nada y parecer tarado,
que escribir mensajes como los míos y disipar toda sospecha.......

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Coincido contigo. Y si te referías a mi con eso del saco... te equivocas, llevo en esto poco más de 1 año y nunca he vendido una bici.


I stand corrected! 
por eso dije "creo" porque me dio la impresión de que te lo tomaste algo personal.

creo que no era del todo disparatado su comentario... claro... si lo digieres un poco en su contexto "la bici es buena, si no te gusta la puedes vender... hay quienes hasta le sacan provecho" (en el supuesto en que la compre, no le guste y decida venderla).

ya las demás opiniones son como el llamado a misa... (o las mentadas de madre) quien le quiera hacer caso bien y si no también.

"cuando un comentario es realmente equivocado se vuelve indefendible, es mejor hacer mutis y listo , para no acabar ahorcándose uno mismo" . AMEN!

volviendo al tema original... me vienen a la mente algunas preguntas:

cuánto vas a terminar pagando? es decir: vas a pedir que la envien dentro del gabacho o a México? porque si al precio anunciado hay que sumarle impuestos, importacion, envio. habria que ver si sigue siendo buena oferta.

en cuanto a la marca BMC... como dice Luis C. no la conozco bien, en un par de ocasiones he visto sus cuadros a la venta (fisicamente) y creo que se ven bien armados y de buena calidad. creo que es buena ganga.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> JEJEJE... creo que a alguien le quedó el saco! :madman:
> 
> vamos por partes, lean bien e interpreten qué fue lo que el otro quiso decir.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. caray, hasta pareces abogado.

No iba a opinar, pero me da gusto ver que con el tema polémico en cuestión, casi todos tenemos la misma postura. Siempre es grato compartir "moralidades".... sea lo que eso sea.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. caray, hasta pareces abogado.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

triphop said:


> JEJEJE... creo que a alguien le quedó el saco! :madman:
> 
> vamos por partes, lean bien e interpreten qué fue lo que el otro quiso decir.
> 
> ...


Concuerdo :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ritopc said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. caray, hasta pareces abogado.
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*deplorable*



tacubaya said:


>


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mal gusto de subir esa foto ........ ni hablar , cualquier argumento sale sobrando ....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mal gusto de subir esa foto ........ ni hablar , cualquier argumento sale sobrando ....


A estas alturas y todavía no presionas "Add tacubaya to Your Ignore List"? No no muy mal Luis.

Hoy estoy de buenas, así que te ofrezco una divertida alternativa.

SALUDOS!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> A estas alturas y todavía no presionas "Add tacubaya to Your Ignore List"? No no muy mal Luis.
> 
> Hoy estoy de buenas, así que te ofrezco una divertida alternativa.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Esta difícil ignorarte cuando haces quote a mis posts.

Por cierto, no me ando metiendome contigo ni jodiendote, no se porqué sigues pensando eso.

SALUDOS!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ay tú .... _" Esta difícil ignorarte cuando haces quote a mis posts. " _ .

Sr. Rodrigo , ya compórtese como adulto , como siempre Ud. es el que comienza y luego no se aguanta , aprenda a rebatir y a debatir Ud. las ideas y los posts con argumentos e ideas sólidas e inteligentes y no con fotitos y frases como _" no te las mereces "_

Y la verdad ya no le voy a seguir la corriente , si quiere diga lo que a su criterio le guste y le haga sentir bien , ponga las fotos que le apetezcan , si quiere de changos o de digamos ......enanos de circo , lo que guste ...

Y disculpe que le hable de Ud. , pero de tú solo le hablo a mis amigos
Hasta luego


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Iba a poner una bonita respuesta textual, pero _no te la mereces_ ja ja ja... no ya en serio... una imagen dice mas que 1000 palabras.










Hasta luego!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> jejeje... menos mal... sino hubiera desperdiciado 5 años en la universidad


jaja... desperdicio para nada, todo lo contrario. Se nota en tu estructura de pensamiento; por eso mi comentario.:thumbsup:


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

¡Ahora sé por qué estoy jugando más squash!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Iba a poner una bonita respuesta textual, pero _no te la mereces_ ja ja ja... no ya en serio... una imagen dice mas que 1000 palabras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poner fotos absurdas y darle vuelta a las cosas es tu forma de exponer tus "argumentos coherentes e información correcta"?.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Y, la pregunta, se va a comprar Klavius por fin la BMC o no???????

Vaya de secuestrar un thread, pero en fin.

Okay, bueno, nada mas para meter mi cuchara.... comprar una bici en 2,000, usarla, y venderla en 2,500 es como vender gato por liebre. Digo, si la puedes vender en eso, pues, esta bien, pero luego no te enojes si te tranzan. Al usar un producto, el producto se deprecia, independientemente de los pago de importación, y sobre todo uno que se usa en montaña y no con el uso mas suave. Para subir el precio de un producto, tienes que justificarlo con algún valor agregado. Por decir, es un producto que no se consigue y que es deseable, es un producto que en México se consigue por mucho mas, o es una oportunidad (alguien te vende una lata de coca fria en 100 pesos en medio del desierto sin ninguna alternativa), o por algun motivo sentimental valen mucho (no se, los chones de Angelina Jolie, por ejemplo, o alguna cosa por el estilo).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Poner fotos absurdas y darle vuelta a las cosas es tu forma de exponer tus "argumentos coherentes e información correcta"?.


Mmmm crei que ya habíamos terminado la discusión hace como 10 posts pero lo vuelvo a reiterar:

No voy a responderte argumentativamente hasta que trates de entablar una discusión sin ataques ni sarcasmo. Cuando puedas lograr eso haré lo mejor por debatir. Antes de esto tambien te recomiendo un poco de lectura acerca de ética para que tu también hagas uso de información correcta. Busca entre tus notas de derecho en la universidad, por ahí debe de haber algo.

Saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Entre peras y manzanas... yo ya fui por mi cubeta de palomitas 

Klavius, 

No te desanimes, algunos threads en este foro -y creo que en todos los demas- se desvian en forma extraña y radical al tocar fibras sensibles o simplemente cuando se tiene un mal dia; pero es "normal". Pero ya en persona TODOS somo muy amigables 

De la cleta, si te late y la puedes traer a un precio decente (envio, impuestos, otros) es una buena compra; y si te decides por ella, no olvides en postear fotos.

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Pero ya en persona TODOS somo muy amigables


Neta.

:thumbsup:

Yo hasta los extraño.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*BMC Trailfox 02......*



Psycho Marco
Volviendo al tema de la bici said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Psycho Marco :
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Psycho Marco :
> 
> ...


Mi estimado Last Biker... ahora sí ya me hiciste enojar!... y te daría una respuesta coherente, informada, inteligente, sesuda y por demás chingona!!!! pero...NO TE LA MERECES!!!! JA JA :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola a todos!!


Yo también voy regresando a este foro y despues de un largo tiempo me encuento con más de pan con lo mismo.  

Creo que se debe de limitar a hablar de MTB y a las opiniones sin fundamento hacer mutis, no es un foro para educar a gente necia ni tampoco para competir que bici es mejor o quien trae "los mas mejores componentes" De alguna forma creo que por eso me alejé un tanto de aquí, pero creo también este foro es para platicar de todo lo nuevo que sale en componetes y tecnología.

Creo firmemete también que en persona somos buenos compañeros y el tocayo no me dejará mentir que soy re buena onda jajajaja 

Klavius, ya hemos platicado al respecto por el mess y creo que coincidimos en algunas cosas, pero la mejor bici es la que tu ruedas por donde quieras y como quieras.

Dejando fuera toda pretensión lo mas importante en esto es crear buena camaraderia, hacer deporte y sobre todo estar con buena salud física y mental.

Yo en lo personal pienso regresar porque ya van tres dias de incapacidad por estres y no es nada agaradable estar asi.

Asi que dejemonos de peleas y comentarios mal sanos.

Aprendamos a respetar las ideas de los demás y a los comentarios infundados o que no vienen al caso mejor como dicen hacer mutis y seguir de frente como cualquier caida en la montaña 

Al final se desvitua todo y el amigo Klavuis mejor se va al Squash

Y yo ya me voy a checar mi troca y a tomar mis pastillas para el estres porque mis pollos fueron goleados ademas de todo.


Saludos a todos!:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Yo también voy regresando a este foro y despues de un largo tiempo me encuento con más de pan con lo mismo.
> 
> ...


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, casi al 100%. Creo que una de las principales funcionalidades de los foros es discutir, exponer los puntos de vista de cada quien y no necesariamente todas las opiniones deben ser en el mismo sentido. Si te fijas en todos los demás foros de este sitio, hay muchas opiniones encontradas y acaloradas y no por eso la gente deja de postear (aunque al hacerlo hay que tener los pantalones para defender tu postura, no decir algo y luego rajarte). Lo que pasa en este foro es que somos muy pocos pero realmente yo no tomo a mal ni personal las opiniones de los demás y creo que de eso se trata.

Hoy puedo no estar de acuerdo con warp o con tacobaya pero a lo mejor mañana sí, y espero que no se tome personal mis opiniones y tampoco se ofenda (yo no lo hago y no pierdo mi sueño si alguien no está de acuerdo). Si alguien se ofende por lo que se llegue a decir aqui, mejor que se dedique a hacer otras cosas, porque estos son foros de DISCUSIÓN.

saludos


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*Feo feooooo*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> " De alguna forma creo que por eso me alejé un tanto de aquí
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Yo en lo personal pienso regresar porque ya van tres dias de incapacidad por estres y no es nada agaradable estar asi.
> .....
> 
> Y yo ya me voy a checar mi troca y a tomar mis pastillas para el estres porque mis pollos fueron goleados ademas de todo.
> ...


Changos:eekster:  :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: !!!!

Rene, pues si te conviene hacer alguna otra actividad para distraer tu mente un poco. Tomalo con calma y espero que te mejores pronto.


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Must resist ... Must resist .... :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Creo firmemete también que en persona somos buenos compañeros y el tocayo no me dejará mentir que soy re buena onda jajajaja


Quieres que sea sincero o politicamente correcto???  

Ahora si, ve programandote para que el 20-Mar sea tu regreso triunfal a Chiluca. Me vas a tener que llevar porque no creo poder pedalear 75kms a mas de 2600m de altura con la super-condicion playera que tengo.

Pero creo que si llego a Espiritu y de regreso para aflojarle las tuercas a mi cleta.

El Domingo 21, me voy con el Tacubo y el Rito si no tienen nada mejor que hacer y todo sale bien de aqui a entonces.



Rocky_Rene said:



> Yo en lo personal pienso regresar porque ya van tres dias de incapacidad por estres y no es nada agaradable estar asi.


Dice mi mama que esas crisis por estres se quitan con dos cachetadas... hasta la fecha me funciona.

:lol:

Mejorate! Ponte un disco de merol del bueno a todo lo que da y alivianate!

Nos vemos pronto, in-shallah!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Creo que se debe de limitar a hablar de MTB y a las opiniones sin fundamento hacer mutis, no es un foro para educar a gente necia ni tampoco para competir que bici es mejor o quien trae "los mas mejores componentes" De alguna forma creo que por eso me alejé un tanto de aquí, pero creo también este foro es para platicar de todo lo nuevo que sale en componetes y tecnología.


Pues sí, idealmente se supone que éste es un foro para hablar de MTB y nada más que MTB. Afortunadamente es solo una regla no escrita y puede tocarse cualquier tema. Y digo "afortunadamente" porque, dadas las caracteristicas particulares de este foro, el simple tema del MTB no basta para hacerlo interesante: somos pocos y divididos (los ignorantes que usamos marcas comerciales y los que usan marcas solo para conocedores), muchos no ruedan regularmente, algunos solo tenemos conocimientos básicos sobre el tema, varios no nos conocemos en persona (al único que conozco es al Doc Coraje), etc., etc.

Yo por ejemplo noto un cierto aire de "halágame que yo te halagaré" que no me agrada, y me gustaría que se posteara mucho más sobre rodadas y experiencias arriba de la bicla y menos sobre las características y recomendaciones de bicicletas/componentes que jamás hemos usado ni llegaremos a usar. Pero como alguna vez dijo alguien "sobre una rodada no hay mucho más que decir que 'qué bien, felicidades' y ya".

Luego entonces, si una frase como "Me impresiona los cinicos ciclistas que compran un cuadro a 2,000 dls y lo venden en 2,500 despues de usarse" que poco ó nada tenía que ver con el tema original, genera una discusión acalorada y por momentos interesante, pues bienvenida sea.

A final de cuentas el foro lo hacemos todos y cada uno de los que participamos en él, y cada quien aporta lo que quiere y toma lo que quiere, te haces de palabras con quien quieras o simple y sencillamente ves pasar los posts. Incluso si quieres te desapareces y tan-tan.

Ya para terminar, tons que pasó con klavius, Squash ó Trailfox 02? O ninguna de las anteriores?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*REMEDIOS POBLANOS Y CASEROS....pal estrés..*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Dejando fuera toda pretensión lo mas importante en esto es crear buena camaraderia, hacer deporte y sobre todo estar con buena salud física y mental.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MI estimado RR :
Date una vueltecita por estas tierras "preciosas " , te traes tu bici y verás como con una rodadita se te va quitando el estrés poco a poquito .

Acto seguido te podemos invitar a un sano y recreativo lugar conde unas "señoritas" mezcla de geishas y chinas poblanas te invitarán a pasar a exclusivo baño sauna , donde ya te esperará en privado un bañista y masajista , ambos como luchadores de sumo , mismos que te aplicarán una rutina de masajes que harán que el estrés se siga desapareciendo .

Inmediatamente después las " señoritas " te preguntarán como te sientes , si ya estás mas relajadito o quieres el servicio intitulado pollo con mole poblano , chalupas y cemitas camoteras , ese servicio se lleva como tres horas , pero vale la pena .

Después de eso , seguramente te sentirás mucho mejor y ya tu decides si nos acompañas a un ensayo de nuestra banda ruckera , aunque mucho me temo
que los decibeles a lo cañon y el énfasis que imorimimos a cada una de nuestras gustadas interpretaciones te puede provocar algo de estré pero del bueno .

Tu nada mas dices cuando y te preparamos el programa .

Y ya ni me recuerdes lo de las AGUILAS , porque el estómago me da de vueltas y para colmo que el hablador , denostador y traidor a la patria de Aguirre NO CONVOCÓ A PACO MEMO a la seleisión , me lleva ......

Estamos en contacto.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> Pues sí, idealmente se supone que éste es un foro para hablar de MTB y nada más que MTB. Afortunadamente es solo una regla no escrita y puede tocarse cualquier tema. Y digo "afortunadamente" porque, dadas las caracteristicas particulares de este foro, el simple tema del MTB no basta para hacerlo interesante: somos pocos y divididos (los ignorantes que usamos marcas comerciales y los que usan marcas solo para conocedores), muchos no ruedan regularmente, algunos solo tenemos conocimientos básicos sobre el tema, varios no nos conocemos en persona (al único que conozco es al Doc Coraje), etc., etc.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo noto un cierto aire de "halágame que yo te halagaré" que no me agrada, y me gustaría que se posteara mucho más sobre rodadas y experiencias arriba de la bicla y menos sobre las características y recomendaciones de bicicletas/componentes que jamás hemos usado ni llegaremos a usar. Pero como alguna vez dijo alguien "sobre una rodada no hay mucho más que decir que 'qué bien, felicidades' y ya".
> 
> ...


Creo que diste en el clavo. Este foro está bastante aburrido generalmente, cuando hay posts, pocos son los que valen la pena así que cuando hay una discusión como esta, BIENVENIDA!, prefiero estar leyendo esto a leer sobre donde se consigue un aceite para suspensión.

A los que les guste, bienvenidos a debatir y a los que no, pues no entren a revisar este thread y asunto arreglado.

Lo cierto también es que lo más padre es hablar de rodadas, pero creo que aqui no se discute mucho eso porque la mayoría ni ruedan! y para colmo no falta el que se siente muy ducho para criticar a los que sí ruedan ja ja.

A veces siento como si alguien que tiene un vocho dijera "A mi los Ferraris ni me gustan, tienen mal diseño, muy chaparros, hacen mucho ruido y contaminan mucho, yo no pienso comprarme nunca un ferrari" ja ja, así pasa no?

En fin, que siga la discusión pq creo que es lo más entretenido que ha pasado en este foro en meses 

saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> El Domingo 21, me voy con el Tacubo y el Rito si no tienen nada mejor que hacer y todo sale bien de aqui a entonces.


Ya rugiste lion!..., el ajusco parece zona de desastre con tanto arbol caido como resultado de grandes vientos y deforestación en algunas secciones..... AUNQUE si el clima -y tu tiempo y compromisos- permite , podriamos organizar una rodada en El Chico para el 20 de Marzo. Nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Meeting .....*



ritopc said:


> podriamos organizar una rodada en El Chico para el 20 de Marzo. Nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orale , que buena onda , ese fin de semana vamos a ir varios de Puebla por El Chico con unos amigos de Hidalgo igual y nos juntamos para hacer una muy buena rodada.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Orale , que buena onda , ese fin de semana vamos a ir varios de Puebla por El Chico con unos amigos de Hidalgo igual y nos juntamos para hacer una muy buena rodada.
> 
> ...


Que optimista!!!! Mira Luis, a como van las cosas en este foro, en vez de llevar bicis lleven palos y cuchillos para organizar una madriza campal!! ja ja.

Por cierto, yo me anoto, no a la madriza sino a la rodada.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Orale , que buena onda , ese fin de semana vamos a ir varios de Puebla por El Chico con unos amigos de Hidalgo igual y nos juntamos para hacer una muy buena rodada.
> 
> ...


Pues no estaría nada mal organizarla; ha sido intención en ocasiones pasadas y nunca la hemos podido concretar. Quien quita y esta es la vencida.:thumbsup:

Marco, no te preocupes, el chiste es rodar y convivir, no matarnos a palos.... de cualquier forma yo uso full face


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Quieres que sea sincero o politicamente correcto???
> 
> Ahora si, ve programandote para que el 20-Mar sea tu regreso triunfal a Chiluca. Me vas a tener que llevar porque no creo poder pedalear 75kms a mas de 2600m de altura con la super-condicion playera que tengo.
> 
> ...


Ya estas! ya sabes que yo me apunto siempre, sea Ajusco o El Chico. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Y yo voy a llevar uniforme de futbol americano, a menos que se refieran a matarnos a palos de otro tipo, porque entonces yo mejor no voy ja ja.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Mi estimado Last Biker... ahora sí ya me hiciste enojar!... y te daría una respuesta coherente, informada, inteligente, sesuda y por demás chingona!!!! pero...NO TE LA MERECES!!!! JA JA :thumbsup:


Ja ja ja, eres bien cagado. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Pues no estaría nada mal organizarla; ha sido intención en ocasiones pasadas y nunca la hemos podido concretar. Quien quita y esta es la vencida.:thumbsup:
> 
> Marco, no te preocupes, el chiste es rodar y convivir, no matarnos a palos.... de cualquier forma yo uso full face


Fullface en El Chico = overkill, a menos de que hechemos unas bajadas por la pista esa toda bastarda que bajamos la ultima vez


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Fullface en El Chico = overkill, a menos de que hechemos unas bajadas por la pista esa toda bastarda que bajamos la ultima vez


No te creas, yo sé que a ti te gusta llevar muy desprotegido el Chico, pero yo prefiero llevar armadura y no tener ningún imprevisto ja ja.:skep:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> No te creas, yo sé que a ti te gusta llevar muy desprotegido el Chico, pero yo prefiero llevar armadura y no tener ningún imprevisto ja ja.:skep:


Wow, hoy vienes todo!! Espero con ansias las bromas que dirás en El Chico.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Y yo voy a llevar uniforme de futbol americano, a menos que se refieran a matarnos a palos de otro tipo, porque entonces yo mejor no voy ja ja.


Lo repito Marco, el chiste es rodar, convivir y divertirnos... a menos esa es mi expectativa. Nadie ha hablado de madrearnos a palos aquí mas que tu.

EDIT: se me olvidaron las muy importantes


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Wow, hoy vienes todo!! Espero con ansias las bromas que dirás en El Chico.


No te creas, casi no soy alburero pero el chiste es echar relajo.

No más no te vayas a rajar antes eh? y eso va para todos!, el chiste es que vayamos todos sale??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Precisamente Diego, por algo traigo la forum signature que traigo!

"Nothing compares to the simple pleasure of a bike ride." - John F. Kennedy "


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> No te creas, casi no soy alburero pero el chiste es echar relajo.
> 
> No más no te vayas a rajar antes eh? y eso va para todos!, el chiste es que vayamos todos sale??


Al Chico? Jamás. Le soy fiel a ese lugar.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Klavius,

Que tal esta.... ??

Sí, lo se lo se, el una IH y por tanto mucho más polemica que la BMC, pero en teoria es un modelo muy probado.... o me equivoco???


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MI estimado RR :
> Date una vueltecita por estas tierras "preciosas " , te traes tu bici y verás como con una rodadita se te va quitando el estrés poco a poquito .
> ...


Hola Luis!

Agradezco tus atenciones, suena tentador sobre todo por ese mole que ya hasta hambre me dio!

Voy a esperra algunas semanas ya que necesito recuperarme, mi presión está muy baja por tanto estrés, lo que me provocó hipotensión ya que por ahora tengo 75/50 de presión y necesito reposo.

De cualquier forma si nos veremos para rodar y estaría padre rodar en el chico con todo el foro.

Te mando saludos.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Quieres que sea sincero o politicamente correcto???
> 
> Ahora si, ve programandote para que el 20-Mar sea tu regreso triunfal a Chiluca. Me vas a tener que llevar porque no creo poder pedalear 75kms a mas de 2600m de altura con la super-condicion playera que tengo.
> 
> ...


Toc:
por el momento no escucho music ni veo tele solo reposo, ya mañna regreso al trabajo espero ir mejorando pero hasta ayer tenia 75/50 mi presión.

Espero para ese entonces poder estar en condiciones de rodar, me dijeron que me alivianaria dentro de un mes aprox. le voy a echar ganas 

Saludame a la familia!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Al Chico? Jamás. Le soy fiel a ese lugar.


Yo me apunto.......


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, casi al 100%. Creo que una de las principales funcionalidades de los foros es discutir, exponer los puntos de vista de cada quien y no necesariamente todas las opiniones deben ser en el mismo sentido. Si te fijas en todos los demás foros de este sitio, hay muchas opiniones encontradas y acaloradas y no por eso la gente deja de postear (aunque al hacerlo hay que tener los pantalones para defender tu postura, no decir algo y luego rajarte). Lo que pasa en este foro es que somos muy pocos pero realmente yo no tomo a mal ni personal las opiniones de los demás y creo que de eso se trata.
> 
> Hoy puedo no estar de acuerdo con warp o con tacobaya pero a lo mejor mañana sí, y espero que no se tome personal mis opiniones y tampoco se ofenda (yo no lo hago y no pierdo mi sueño si alguien no está de acuerdo). Si alguien se ofende por lo que se llegue a decir aqui, mejor que se dedique a hacer otras cosas, porque estos son foros de DISCUSIÓN.
> 
> saludos


De acuerdo para eso son los foros y debe de prevalecer la democracia pero siempre y cuando no se llegue a ofender a nadie o hacer comentarios fuera de lugar, mas se que a veces algunas cosas las decimos de broma y ocurre que el internet es frio y no llegas realmente a decifar las intenciones de cada persona.

En fin en algunas cosas como dices, paso sin ver.

Por cierto lo del cuadrito suena bien y me gsutó pero yo me intereso mas por un small.

De todas formas agradezco tu intención.

Un abrazo:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

ritopc said:


> Changos:eekster:  :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: !!!!
> 
> Rene, pues si te conviene hacer alguna otra actividad para distraer tu mente un poco. Tomalo con calma y espero que te mejores pronto.


Gracias Diego! espero estar mejor a mediados de marzo y pegarme a esa rodada del Chico si es que se hace eso si a mi paso poorque seria practicamente un año de rodar ya que padezco en estos momentos de hipotensión,

el Dr. me dijo que en un mes estaré como si nada.

Un abrazo y nos vemos pronto.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Señores:
de acuerdo con todos y en todo , la única forma de madrearnos es estando arriba de una bici y rodando, que no estamos exentos de caidas asi que a rodar!

Klavius, entinedo por lo que estas pasando, yo en un futuro estaré buscando una doble y ando viendo entre Trek, Rocky ó Turner pero la chumba que me ofreció Marco esta genial.

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Hola Luis!
> 
> Voy a esperra algunas semanas ya que necesito recuperarme,
> Te mando saludos.! :thumbsup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RR , Cuídate y que te mejores , te mando un PM .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pues bien, luego de que ya se aventaron su catarsis y sacaron a su Freud interno, ¿ya podemos regresar al asunto original? jejeje ñaca ñaca

Así que regresemos a la BMC.

La onda es esta. Me gusta salir al aire libre y hacer ejercicio. No me gusta correr, me da una enorme hueva. Si me gustara, no habría problema, me compro mis tenis nike de 2000 pesos y listo. Pero no es así, me da mucha flojera y por eso mejor exploré el andar en bicileta. 

Ahora bien, no tengo tanto tiempo para dedicarle y por ello salgo 1 vez por quincena. Salir a andar en bici me ha servido como buen medio para despejar la mente.

Como no tengo tanto tiempo, pues tampoco puedo dedicarle mucho tiempo en andar "reparando" o "tuneando" la bici. Por eso lo que quiero es Rodar y Olvidar (Ride and forget). Una bici de precio moderado que sea de bajísimo mantenimiento, que no necesite andar moviendo y configurando. 

Del poco tiempo que tengo, prefiero usarlo rodando que haciendo mecánica.
No pienso competir en carreras, ni salir a presumir la bici. Sólo quiero rodar.

Como les paltiqué, también suelo practicar el squash, una excelente actividad física que me gusta mucho. Es muy simple, te compras una raqueta de $1000 a $3000 y listo, no requieres más. Creo que es un deporte que requiere poco para practicarlo, no hay ese aspecto hi-end, ultra price y da mucho (salud) a cambio. Creo que nunca he escuchado a alguien decir, "orale, ya viste que raqueta carga", "el super duper sistema add-on anti vibracion de $500 dls". Casi no se presta atención a eso. Más bien al juego en si mismo. 

Pero supongo que eso es debido a lo simple del juego en si mismo. Si hay ese aspecto de tecnología, pero no es primordial. Las jugadores tienen las raquetas por largo tiempo, ya que uno se acostumbra a ellas, no se cambian seguido. 

En el MTB hay bastante tecnología y supongo que las bicis son sometidas a mucha friega. Son cosas muy diferentes.

Pero me voy dando cuenta que ya también yo me salí del tema. Pero se valía ese paréntesis luego de tanto off topic.

Regresando. ¿Creen que esa BMC sea de bajo mantenimiento?¿Creen que aguantará el uso? Sus componentes aunque no sean high end, cumplirán sin descomponerse? El envío es de $125 dls

No me interesan marcas, de hecho hasta podría borrarle calcomanías o logos. Sea comercial o no, lo que quiero es algo BBB. Bueno, bonito y barato.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo la veo bien. Creo que tiene la mayoria de partes SLX, creo que esas no te van a dar lata. La tijera creo que debe ser 2009, las marzochi que dieron lata fueron 2007 y 2008, creo, creo que en esa parte tambén es buena en mantenimiento. No se en cuanto a las ruedas, pero yo veo bien la bici.

Tienes que ver cuanto te cuesta traerla a México. Si tienes algun familiar allá y que puedas ir por ella, te sale muy barata.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

blatido said:


> Pues sí, idealmente se supone que éste es un foro para hablar de MTB y nada más que MTB. Afortunadamente es solo una regla no escrita y puede tocarse cualquier tema. Y digo "afortunadamente" porque, dadas las caracteristicas particulares de este foro, el simple tema del MTB no basta para hacerlo interesante: somos pocos y divididos (los ignorantes que usamos marcas comerciales y los que usan marcas solo para conocedores), muchos no ruedan regularmente, algunos solo tenemos conocimientos básicos sobre el tema, varios no nos conocemos en persona (al único que conozco es al Doc Coraje), etc., etc.
> 
> Yo por ejemplo noto un cierto aire de "halágame que yo te halagaré" que no me agrada, ....
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------....................................--------------
> ...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Para el uso que planeas darle yo creo que si te aguanta esa cleta, en todo caso para marzochi es fácil encontrar donde le den mantenimiento. Ya tomaste en cuenta cuanto te va a costar traerla a México? Nuevamente, checa que las dimensiones te acomoden, si ya tienes esos dos puntos resueltos pues no se ve mala la oferta.
Creo que hace poco los de teknobike estaban liquidando algunos modelos anteriores de trek y gary fisher, quiza valdria la pena que te dieras una vuelta a una de sus sucursales y vieras si encuentras algo a tu gusto? Aunque por 18 mil mas envio dudo que puedas comprar algo nuevo por aca con 5in de suspensión.

El Rivas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Para mi gusto, insisto, está excelente por el precio y además muy bonita. 

Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

klavius said:


> Pues bien, luego de que ya se aventaron su catarsis y sacaron a su Freud interno, ¿ya podemos regresar al asunto original? jejeje ñaca ñaca
> 
> Así que regresemos a la BMC.
> 
> ...


Ya no la pienses tanto... esa BMC TrailFox 02 es una buena bici con buenos componentes a un buen precio. Cómprala y ¡a rodar se ha dicho!


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Y lo olvidaba

Mi presupuesto meta es $2000 dls, gasto total

saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey klavius y si te compras un cuadro (**) y un forky (con ese presup te compras unos chingones y te sobra) y pasas los componentes de la BH?? o estan ya muy rodados? (*)...o te quieres quedar con las dos bicis? o la vas a vender?...nada mas poniendo otra opcion sobre la mesa :lol:

Edit: (*) si la rodabas cada 15 dias seguro les queda vida.
(**) Aqui los muchachos te podran dar mejores recomendaciones.... pero justo ayer le estaba poniendo el ojo a esta...por chingon no me refiero a super high end precisamente.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> ¿ya podemos regresar al asunto original? jejeje ñaca ñaca
> 
> Así que regresemos a la BMC.
> 
> ...




Haces bien , no vale la pena hacer publicidad a las marcas si no dan nada jajaja , ya llégale a la BMC , si lo piensas mucho , cuando la quieras comprar a lo mejor ya se acabaron , remember The Motolite .

Resumiendo , compra la que puedas y estés contento , de todos modos no la vas a usar mucho , así que varios temas de las dobles sale sobrando comentarlos , ya lo dije anteriormente , pero la vuelvo a repetir , la BMC tiene muy buen tren motriz ( multiplicación , cambio, desviador, palancas de cambio, cassette ) y llantas , ya todos te lo han dicho que el precio es bueno , nada mas toma en cuenta lo que te van a cobrar de impuesto aduanal (calcúlale entre 200 a 300 dólares ) el flete de 125 dólares está baratísimo por la bici completa

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Esta apretado tu presupuesto, a mi traer mi BMC me costó 2500 pesos. Un amigo se acaba de traer una Cervelo P1 y una Intense y creo que fue mas o menos lo mismo por cleta*, pero en su caso aprovecho un viaje con su familia y las pasó como equipo deportivo.

* Mas o menos es lo que el estima que le salio.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

El presupuesto es por la bici completa. Mantendré la Rígida que tengo.



martinsillo said:


> hey klavius y si te compras un cuadro (**) y un forky (con ese presup te compras unos chingones y te sobra) y pasas los componentes de la BH?? o estan ya muy rodados? (*)...o te quieres quedar con las dos bicis? o la vas a vender?...nada mas poniendo otra opcion sobre la mesa :lol:
> 
> Edit: (*) si la rodabas cada 15 dias seguro les queda vida.
> (**) Aqui los muchachos te podran dar mejores recomendaciones.... pero justo ayer le estaba poniendo el ojo a esta...por chingon no me refiero a high end precisamente.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Revisar costos reales*



klavius said:


> El presupuesto es por la bici completa. Mantendré la Rígida que tengo.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Klavius :
Revisa otra vez (mas vale ...) tus costos de traer la bici , no te hablo de oídas , yo he traído bics completas de CC y cuesta $210.00 usd. por UPS Worldwide Expedited y con UPS afuercitas te clavan el impuesto aduanal al llegar al AICM o al de Toluca.

En los cuadros solos el flete si cuesta mas o menos los 125 usd.

Entonces 210 mas otros 250 de imp aduanal mas la bici BMC pues ya la libras !!! mejor imposible......

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Así es, ya solicité una cotización precisa con la gente de CC y fue lo que comentas.

Son $210 de envío, más el impuesto

Entonces... $1400 + $210 + 16% de IVA = $1868 dls

Uhmm eso ya no estoy tan seguro que sea tan bueno.

Por otro lado. En cuestión mantenimiento y durabilidad. ¿Qué les late más, juicy 3 o BB7?



the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Klavius :
> Revisa otra vez (mas vale ...) tus costos de traer la bici , no te hablo de oídas , yo he traído bics completas de CC y cuesta $210.00 usd. por UPS Worldwide Expedited y con UPS afuercitas te clavan el impuesto aduanal al llegar al AICM o al de Toluca.
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> Así es, ya solicité una cotización precisa con la gente de CC y fue lo que comentas.
> 
> Son $210 de envío, más el impuesto
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que bueno que checaste mi estimado klavius , te digo que dificilmente me voy a aventar a decir algo de oídas nada más.

Loa Avid bb7 son los mejores frenos mecánicos que han salido al mercado , poco mantenimiento , fácil ajuste , mucha confiabilidad , potentes sin exagerar (de acuerdo a que son mech.) para mí los mejores fueron los de las primeras generaciones , de hace mas o menos diez años , los grises con sus diales en rojo , aparentemente los últimos ya no son tan efectivos , tiene años que ya no los he usado , si tuviera que volver a usar mecánicos sin duda serían los que escogería.

En vista de que no te gusta la mecánica , no quieres hacer muchos ajustes, y no quieres problemas , de calle los BB7 te convienen mas .

De los hidras , exactamente a cuales te refieres , a los Juicy three o a los Juicy 3.5 ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

De los que menciono son los Juicy 3, que he visto vienen de serie en muchas mtbs. Y de lo poco que he leído es que tienen algunos detalles.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ahora hablemos de frenos .....*



klavius said:


> De los que menciono son los Juicy 3, que he visto vienen de serie en muchas mtbs. Y de lo poco que he leído es que tienen algunos detalles.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Klavius :
Estás en todo tu derecho de cuestionar lo que a tu juicio convenga y eso es buenísimo , pero creéme que a veces son tantas las dudas que sale contraproducente en un foro por la diversidad de respuestas que dan todos y cada uno de los que contestan , y estoy seguro que todos lo hacemos con la mejor intención de que compres lo mejor con tu billelle .

De todos modos ten en cuenta que aunque en menor proporción pero hablando de bicis hasta lo mejor falla , jajaja

Ya que tomas el tema de los frenos y ahorita no tengo nada que hacer te comento lo siguiente :

Yo no he usado los Juicy 3 , y fueron o son de entrada los mas económicos de la serie Juicy , ya extinta ,queda por ahí el 3.5

 En frenos y de acuerdo a mi propia experiencia , te pueden fallar hasta los mejores así sean Avid Elixir CR , Hope Mono mini , Formula R1 , Marta SL etc. , y te pueden salir excelentes unos de nivel de entrada , entre mas regulaciones tienen mas posibilidades de falla pueden tener .

Así que para el uso que le darías a la bici los Avid Juicy 3 te van a salir muy buenos , ahora viene lo mejor ...............................

¡ LA BMC QUE TE VAS A COMPRAR TIENE FRENOS SHIMANO SLX !!!!!!

saludos

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Como decia martinsillo... tambien puedes hacer transplante de componentes. La mayoria de mis componentes ya van por el tercer cuadro. Se ven feitos, pero funcionan.

Te compras una Santa Cruz Superlight que te sale como por unos 1000-1200 dolarucos ya en Mexico y pasas las partes que puedas.

En cuanto a frenos, si quieres poco mantenimiento, Shimano o Magura son de lo mejor. Magura tiene una garantia MUY buena de 5 años, distribuidor en el pais y tiene frenos para todos los gustos y precios. Echale un ojo a los Julie HP (ahora son un mas parecidos a los Louise).

Los frenos Shimano son muy buenos. No tienen bling, pero son de batalla y "ride and forget". Todos sus frenos funcionan igual... solo cambian materiales y uno que otro detalle. Vamos, el SLX tiene menos ajustes y es un poco mas pesado pero funciona igual que el XT.

Yo tambien tuve mecanicos (Avid BB7 y Shimano 515) y mi experiencia ha sido diferente... los hidraulicos (Magura Julie y Louise) me han dado mucha menos lata y mayor durabilidad de balatas. A los BB7 hay que ajustarles las balatas o cable a cada rato. Las balatas de los hidraulicos se ajustan solas.

Fuera de una purgada cada vez que necesitan (los Julie como cada 6 meses y los Louise no los he purgado desde que los compre en 2007), sin pex alguno.

Pero pues ahi va de gustos... como tu prefieras. Al final, estamos discutiendo nimiedades, ambos sistemas funcionan bien. 

Si tienes una tienda Specialized cerca, echale un ojo a la Pitch. Si mal no recuerdo, entra en tu presupuesto o se queda fuera por poco.

Otra marca a considerar aqui en el pais es Giant... excelentes cletas por el precio. Una Trance te vendria de pelos. Para el uso que dices una Rincon te viene bien tambien. Giant suele darte muy buenos componentes por el precio.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Te compras una Santa Cruz Superlight que te sale como por unos 1000-1200 dolarucos ya en Mexico y pasas las partes que puedas.
> 
> Otra marca a considerar aqui en el pais es Giant... excelentes cletas por el precio. Una Trance te vendria de pelos. Para el uso que dices una Rincon te viene bien tambien. Giant suele darte muy buenos componentes por el precio.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

De SC no puedo hablar ....., de todos modos ya le recomendé tanto la Superlight como la Heckler.

Y efectivamente la Trance X es muy efectiva bici, el problema que yo le veo de comprarla aquí es que se mandan con los precios y no traen los mismos componentes que en la página , recién ví aquí en una tienda dist, la X4 en mas o menos 25 mil que unos componentes realmente de ínfima categoria , hasta sentí feo de ver ese cuadro así vestido....

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Esoty de acuerdo en lo que dice Luis, cualquier componente puede fallar o no tener una sola bronca! Yo tuve uno de esos juicy 3 como freno delantero, digamos que estaba acumulando polvo en la tienda y dado que mi v-brake fallecio era lo mas bara y rápido que le pude colgar (otra opción era no traer freno y esperarme) y pues la verdad ni sabia que tendian a fallar... Aparte de los V's he tenido ese juicy, unos hope mono mini y unos magura SL, con ninguno he tenido broncas (bueno, solo para centrar los hope!). 
Como sea ojalá te sirva la información!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene! Pregunta rápida, tendrás la página del distribuidor de Magura aqui en México? Ando mirando la Durin SL (o la Fotz RLC 100) y tengo morbo de ver en cuanto sale por aca..!

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

arivas said:


> Saludos Rene! Pregunta rápida, tendrás la página del distribuidor de Magura aqui en México? Ando mirando la Durin SL (o la Fotz RLC 100) y tengo morbo de ver en cuanto sale por aca..!
> 
> El Rivas


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toño , te mandé un pm

slds.

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos Rene! Pregunta rápida, tendrás la página del distribuidor de Magura aqui en México? Ando mirando la Durin SL (o la Fotz RLC 100) y tengo morbo de ver en cuanto sale por aca..!
> 
> El Rivas


Pida y tendrá:

[email protected]
COSSMOUNTAIN
AZTECAS 1161
COL. TERRAZAS MONRAZ
CP 44670
GUADALAJARA, JALISCO
MEXICO
TEL. (33) 3817-7702

... no se si tienen pagina web.... en Diciembre pase por su tienda (estaba cerrada), y pude ver varias cajas de horquillas desde la ventana. En las cotizaciones que he hecho, siempre han manejado buenos precios.

Suerte

D.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc
... no se si tienen pagina web....
D.[/QUOTE said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> La página todavía no jala , pero el teléfono sí.....


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

De hecho hace tiempo que descarté comprar una Trance X aquí en México, por que me pareció deshonesto que desmantelen los modelos de USA, le pongan piezas de menor categoría y pretendan venderlas con el mismo nombre y precios que en USA.

Me llama la atención una Trance X, pero sería una de USA definitivo. 
También me llama la atención la Superlight (aunque tal vez se quede corta con el tipo de uso que le podría dar).

Otra opción es conseguir un cuadro a buen precio, aunque sea de mínimo uso. Y estamos hablando de menos de 1000 dls para que al final entre en mi presupuesto con todas las piezas por comprar.

No tengo nada de piezas, la bici que tengo se queda así , la mentendré.



the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> De SC no puedo hablar ....., de todos modos ya le recomendé tanto la Superlight como la Heckler.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

klavius said:


> No tengo nada de piezas, la bici que tengo se queda así , la mentendré.


:lol:

pero que bonito se veria este marco con las piezas de una BH Hardtail!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

cuadros para armar...dandose una vuelta por los closeouts

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/closeouts.aspx

por alli esta el Motolite que creo estabas buscando...


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Algo importante

Mi estatura es 5'8" o 172.5 cms. 78 cms de entrepierna.

Para algunas marcas soy M pero para otras S. El problema es que estoy justo en la frontera entre S y M. Por lo que no sabría del todo por cual irme.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Mi estimado klavius, mides casi casi lo mismo que yo...1.73 cms...

segun esta tablita de Salsa Cycles... si nos fueramos a comprar El Kaboing...yo creo que nos iriamos por un S...










bueno...creo que ya deje claro lo que yo haria si estuviera en tu posicion y tuviera tu presupuesto... :lol: no lo menciono mas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> :lol:
> 
> pero que bonito se veria este marco con las piezas de una BH Hardtail!


mmmhmmm... a menos que me equivoque, esa bici debe flexar en los chainstays/seatstays ligeramente para que pueda funcionar... "looks flexy"!!!!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

pos segun ellos si...hasta tienen una animacion...debe ser mi falta de conocimiento, pero ni con eso se los entiendo... :lol: por mas que vea no veo como se van a doblar los seatstays

Edit: pero mejor no hablemos de eso...el klavius necesita ayuda con su bici!...y al parecer este thread ya tuvo una pequeña desviacion al topic :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Debe de ser muy delgado y de aleacion con escandio. No me late ese tipo de diseños que necesitan flex para funcionar..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*long , long thread...*



martinsillo said:


> .
> 
> Edit: pero mejor no hablemos de eso...el klavius necesita ayuda con su bici!...y al parecer este thread ya tuvo una pequeña desviacion al topic :lol:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues tranquilamente entre preguntas y respuestas este thread ya se alargó un buen y eso es bueno , esperamos que todos los puntos de vista le ayuden a klavius para la toma de decisión de su bici , ya va teniendo información para hacer su gráfica de pescado , su análisis de fortalezas y debilidades , un grid administrativo y un estudio de inversión a mediano y largo plazo , un DNC y un BSC no vendrían mal jajaja

Ya en serio , ¿ qué pasó con la compra de la BMC ? principal motivo del thread .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Diego! Muchas gracias por la información, es bueno saber que tienen su precios bajo control...!!!!

El Rivas


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Deslindando Responsabilidades*

Estimado Sr. Klavius:

Me imagino que en estos momentos se ha de sentir usted muy contentito despues de lo que acaba de hacer.
Acaba usted de sembrar odio y rencor en los integrantes de este foro. Hizo pedazos el compañerismo y el ambiente de cordialidad que habia reinado en esto foro durante años, hasta antes que iniciara usted este thread.

Ja, ja, ja.

Oye klavius que buena te la aventaste, deveras que acabas de hacer mi dia, voy llegando cansado de trabajar y me aventé todo este thread, me dió un ataque de risa.

Muchas gracias a todos los que voluntaria o involuntariamente aportaron sus comentarios para hacer de este post el mas movido e intenso del año.
Y Felicidades a Klavius por iniciarlo.

Por otro lado y retomando tu pregunta incial, YO te recomendaria que si compres la bici, se ve buena la oferta y mira no pierdes nada, la compras, la usas y la disfrutas y si al final no te acaba de convencer la bici, YO te la COMPRO, una mas para mi colección.

Nada mas no seas cinico y me la quieras vender en $2,500 dolares. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

klavius said:


> De los que menciono son los Juicy 3, que he visto vienen de serie en muchas mtbs. Y de lo poco que he leído es que tienen algunos detalles.


Gerardo: Los Avid BB/ son estupendos frenos !! yo tengo unos en mi rocky y estoy muy conenttos con ellos, son mejores que algunos hidraulicos.

y para los que dicen que los BB7 "hay que ajustarles las balatas o cable a cada rato. Las balatas de los hidraulicos se ajustan solas" ES PORQUE ES NIÑA! JAJAJA Noe s cierto Toc! pero te poens de a pechito

Bueno ya quedo Bye!!:thumbsup:


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

De la BMC creo que lo único que me causa mucha duda es la horquilla. Hay muy malos comentarios sobre esa Marzocchi 44 tst2. 

Del resto de componentes creo que no hay problema, es una Float RP2 y componentes SLX. 
Quizá las masas no son tan ligeras pero creo que lo del peso no es tan exagerado.

La bici está por los 13.5 kg un poquito llenita. Pero creo que mucho del peso es por la TST2 y las ruedas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> De la BMC creo que lo único que me causa mucha duda es la horquilla. Hay muy malos comentarios sobre esa Marzocchi 44 tst2.
> 
> Del resto de componentes creo que no hay problema, es una Float RP2 y componentes SLX.
> Quizá las masas no son tan ligeras pero creo que lo del peso no es tan exagerado.
> ...


Abajo de los 14 kgs todo es vanidad...

El peso de las ruedas si lo vas a sentir. El de la tijera no (no tanto).

Una bici se siente ligera o pesada en la medida en que lo sean sus ruedas. Ahi te puedes ahorrar facil 200grs por llanta, dependiendo del modelo y lo vas a sentir mas que si la tijera o el cuadro hubieran perdido un kilo completo.

Otro lugar para perder peso sin esfuerzo es el sillin.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Y en esas ando ya resolviendo ese gordo problema.

De 86 a 75Kg no está mal, y ahora voy por los 70Kg

(Como tiene off topic este post)

La cosa es. creo que lo único que me detiene es la horquilla.



Warp said:


> Abajo de los 14 kgs todo es vanidad...
> 
> El peso de las ruedas si lo vas a sentir. El de la tijera no (no tanto).
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> Y en esas ando ya resolviendo ese gordo problema.
> 
> De 86 a 75Kg no está mal, y ahora voy por los 70Kg
> 
> ...


TST2???

Buscate en el foro de Suspensiones, creo que por ahi viene como resolver el problema con las TST2.

Requiere de algo de mecanica, pero comunmente es que vienen con aceite de mas y se va al cartucho.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bicis vanidosas ......*



Warp said:


> Abajo de los 14 kgs todo es vanidad...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Breve resumen.......*



klavius said:


> De la BMC creo que lo único que me causa mucha duda es la horquilla. Hay muy malos comentarios sobre esa Marzocchi 44 tst2.
> 
> Del resto de componentes creo que no hay problema, es una Float RP2 y componentes SLX.
> Quizá las masas no son tan ligeras pero creo que lo del peso no es tan exagerado.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Klavius :

Porque me llevo contigo personalmente me permito hacer un breve resumen de tu thread que nos ha dado tema para conversar agradablemente ........

Comenzamos con que tu deseo es de hacerte de una bici de doble suspensión con las tres B´s , buena , bonita y barata .

Elegiste una muy buena opción por el precio , la BMC Trailfox 02

Está dentro de tu presupuesto total incluyebdo costo de la bici, impuestos y fletes ,sin embargo todavia tienes algunas dudas , situación muy razonable , es tu dinero el que está en juego .

Ya analizamos la bici por delante y por atrás , por arriba y por abajo , con muchos consejos positivos , creo que el unico que le ha puesto peros soy yo , y no tanto por los componentes del tren motriz y el cuadro sino por todo lo demás , sin embargo no dejo de reconocer que estamos hablando de una bici de solo 1400 dólares , que segun dicen los de CC esta a menos de la mitad de su msrp , el cual si fuera realidad yo creo que nadie pagaría , ya que TRES MIL DÓLARES si sería un precio irrazonable .

Ya analizamos tren motriz , coincidimos que es bastante bueno el grupo SLX

Respecto a las ruedas si me parece que están en un nivel bastante inferior respecto al tren motriz por ejemplo , no quiero decir que las masas Alivio sean malas o muy pesadas , sino que son de otra nivel .

El optimista peso que ponen en la página de CC está lejos de la realidad , y te digo porqué ; cuando analizaron la BMC Trailfox 01 del 2010 en mba le pusieron un peso de 29 libras o sea 13.154 kilos en nuestro S.M.D. , tomando en cuenta que esa bici de $ 4500 dólares se compone de casi todo XT y ruedas DT Swiss X1800 y horquilla Fox 32 Talas 140 y aún así les da 13.154 kilos , entonces no veo como la Trailfox 02 pese lo que dice CC , simplemente suena imposible , hice algunos cálculos , muy rústicos y espartanos y me da cerca de los 15 kilos .

Respecto a la horquilla no puedo opinar porque nunca he usado una de esas , sin embargo dicen los que saben que no es muy buena y los reviews tampoco le ayudan , entonces esa duda si es importante .

Tambien es importante que definas para que la quieres , ya que he entendido que vas a darle a la bici cada quince días , entonces eso no es mucho realmente y con ese uso una bici te puede durar un buen rato .

Tambien define un poco mas que recorrido de suspensión necesitas y deseas , ya que si se te recomienda algo con 100 mms. atrás y 120 adelante , me comentas que te puede quedar corta esa suspension , entonces a lo mejor lo que necesitas es algo arriba de los 140 mms de recorrido .

Normalmente ( no digo que a todos y menos a los bikers muy fregones ) la bici casi siempre supera al ciclista hablando en términos generales ,es decir la bici tiene mas capacidad de lo que realmente necesita y usa el ciclista , a veces uno ve en las salidas a rodar a cuates que traen bicis con mas de 5 pulgadas de recorrido que ni siquiera utilizan la mitad del recorrido , es probable que a ese tipo de ciclistas les convendría mas una bici con solamente 100 mms. de recorrido , aunque también hay ciclistas muy llegones que con 100mms. o hasta sin suspensión trasera le ponen en la maraca a otros que van en sus all mountains o trailbikes .

Porque no pruebas con una doble de 100 mms. y ves que tal y luego con una de 140 y a lo mejor te ayuda a tomar una buena decisión .

Dile a Arthur que te preste la Flux un rato y luego la Mojo otro rato y te das las tres , o date una escapada por aquí y pruebas dos o tres bicis .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Excelente recomendación Luis.

Voy a llamar al buen Arturo y a ver si ahora si ya lo dejan salir por que ha andado muy castigado en casa. Ya van dos veces que le pregunto si saldrá a rodar y en las dos no me ha regresado la llamada.

Voy a "pedirle amablemente" que me permita rodar en sus mujeres.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> Excelente recomendación Luis.
> 
> Voy a llamar al buen Arturo y a ver si ahora si ya lo dejan salir por que ha andado muy castigado en casa. Ya van dos veces que le pregunto si saldrá a rodar y en las dos no me ha regresado la llamada.
> 
> Voy a "pedirle amablemente" que me permita rodar en sus mujeres.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si no quiere , pues lánzate por aquí .

Te mando un pm o email en la noche con buena información y noticias.

Saludos.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Después de ver todo lo acontecido en este post, me da hasta remordimiento acabar con él.
Podría seguir y seguir con tanto offtopic y hacerse muy interesante.

Pero bueno, ya ni que. 

La BMC está oficialmente muerta. Luego de tan valiosos consejos de su parte llegué a la conclusión de que es una excelente oferta.... para un ******.

Los costos agregados por traerla le quitan lo atractivo. 

Así que... ¿a que le entramos, les platico más del squash? jajaja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> Así que... ¿a que le entramos, les platico más del squash? jajaja


Pues ora si que depende de cuanto te quieras gastar.

Por 20 bolas si te haces de una cleta bastante decente. Cosa de buscarle.

Para rodar cualquier bici es buena... uno que se pone sus moños.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

klavius said:


> La BMC está oficialmente muerta. Luego de tan valiosos consejos de su parte llegué a la conclusión de que es una excelente oferta.... para un ******.


O para alguien que tenga el dinero y que en serio la quiera comprar, pues dicho sea con todo respeto, me da la impresión que tu quieres conseguir una bici con el mejor equipo de competencia por sólo $20,000. Y eso ni en México ni EU ni ninguna otra parte del mundo sucederá.

También dices que "Los costos agregados por traerla le quitan lo atractivo", estás equivocado, pues aún con esos costos, el precio es sumamente atractivo... repito, para alguien que de verdad la quiere comprar.

Te comento que el sábado pasado estuve en una tienda de ciclismo, y unas Trek doble suspensión pero con componentes de muy baja calidad, costaban $30,000, y de hecho una Gary Fisher rígida muy parecida a una que yo tengo, con componentes sencillos costaba $20,000.00.

Ahora, tomando en cuenta que ruedas una vez cada 15 días, igual y con comprarte una de 7 mil pesos ya estás del otro lado, pues como bien dicen, cualquier bici sirve para divertirse.

saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

tomando un poco de lo que dejo Marco...y quizas aqui el Klavius para que lo ayudemos quiera explicarnos un poco mas....pero:

Por que te quieres quedar con 2 bicis si vas a usarlas cada 15 dias? es decir...una, una vez al mes?

Esta claro que quieres tener un bici chida...como todos aqui...pero basado en lo anterior...por que lo de las dos bicis?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> .... tomando en cuenta que ruedas una vez cada 15 días, igual y con comprarte una de 7 mil pesos ya estás del otro lado, pues como bien dicen, cualquier bici sirve para divertirse.


Algo en esas lineas pense hace tiempo, si de verdad se va a rodar cada 15 días, creo que se puede ser más conservador en el presupuesto y aun pasarla muy bien.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

por otro lado, como dice ritopc (en su post casi simultaneo) si te quieres tener 2, siguiendo la regla n+1, lo cual es muy valido....pues si, quizas una mas conservadora nos saque de este thread :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

klavius said:


> ¡Ahora sé por qué estoy jugando más squash!


 jajaja que peedo con esta thread creo que es la mas larga en la historia del foro de mexico, y la mas ruda tambien


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

545cu4ch said:


> jajaja que peedo con esta thread creo que es la mas larga en la historia del foro de mexico, y la mas ruda tambien


Para largas y rudas aqui tengo una que te va a encantar!!!! 

Honestamente, siento que este thread fué una pérdida de tiempo de todos quienes dedicaron horas (como TLB) para contestar preguntas y poner comentarios informados y "coherentes" (como dijera Tacobaya) para alguien que no tenía intención de comprar la méndiga bici!!!

Pero bueno, los agarrones estuvieron buenos ja ja.

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

y a todo esto... quien rodo el fin? Pongan algunas fotillos, no? 

Digo, me esta dando gacho la nostalgia y unas fotitos de cletas y senderos de nuestro pais no vendria mal.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> y a todo esto... quien rodo el fin? Pongan algunas fotillos, no?
> 
> Digo, me esta dando gacho la nostalgia y unas fotitos de cletas y senderos de nuestro pais no vendria mal.


Pues yo rodé en ruta y además no tomé fotos... tal vez este sábado vaya a darle la vuelta al río.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> También dices que "Los costos agregados por traerla le quitan lo atractivo", estás equivocado, pues aún con esos costos, el precio es sumamente atractivo... repito, para alguien que de verdad la quiere comprar.
> 
> *Ja ja ja , ojala se pudiera de la tienda gringa a la casa , sin fletes , impuestos , propinas etc etc *
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> y a todo esto... quien rodo el fin? Pongan algunas fotillos, no?
> 
> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Para largas y rudas aqui tengo una que te va a encantar!!!!


no le tiro tanto para ese lado, solo en casos especiales (lease, piratas en spandex)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*felicidades !!!!!*



Psycho Marco said:


> Para largas y rudas aqui tengo una que te va a encantar!!!!
> 
> *Mi estimado Psycho M. , realmente es un gustazo leer tus posts , es increíble tu conocimiento y dominio del lenguaje coloquial jajaja , seguramente en relación al séptimo arte no te debes de perder ninguna película de Lalo El Mimo , de Alfonso Zayas, de Pedro Weber " Chatanooga " , de Luis De Alba , Rafael Inclán, el Flaco Guzmán, Ibañez, la cuerísimo Carmen Salinas y demás honorables ganadores del Oscar de la nacademia jajaj*
> 
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Para largas y rudas aqui tengo una que te va a encantar!!!!
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Es mi imaginación o nos están borrando los posts??

Perdón, ya vi que los posts están en la 1ra hoja. En fin, que hueva de thread, tanto p... para c... aguado!!!! Y eso que yo como hace 80 post me dí cuenta de lo que pasaría, pero bueno, siempre es bueno platicar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> Después de ver todo lo acontecido en este post, me da hasta remordimiento acabar con él.
> 
> *Ja ja ja canijo klavius , mas remordimiento te va a dar si no compras nada ......ja ja ja , tu no te preocupes , ve otras posibilidades de bicis BBB y con toda confianza nos preguntas eh...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > También dices que "Los costos agregados por traerla le quitan lo atractivo", estás equivocado, pues aún con esos costos, el precio es sumamente atractivo... repito, para alguien que de verdad la quiere comprar.
> ...


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Bueno, bueno, si.

Ya se murió la BMC, pero hay en mente otra posibilidad y está fuerte.

Y como no quiero provocar que hagan catársis y se pongan a filosofar respecto a las palabras "ética", "moral", "ego" o hasta de política, mejor ya ni les pregunto que opinan. Voy a hacer una ruleta y la que caiga.

Las opciones son


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Por cierto, ya que estamos en off topic

¿Recuerdan los tenis Marzocchi bomber que son los gemelos de los Five Ten Impact?

Ah pues al final quedó en que me puse a "ablandarlos" ya que andaban algo rígidos y luego del brake-in, pues me quedaron de lujo. Se volvieron mucho, pero mucho más blanditos y me gusta como se sienten.

Esos tenis en particular puedo comentar que dan mucho de si, siendo nuevos vienen demasiado rígidos, pero con 2 puestas se alargan bastante.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

klavius said:


> Bueno, bueno, si.
> 
> Ya se murió la BMC, pero hay en mente otra posibilidad y está fuerte.
> 
> ...


Pues creo que en el último modelo te gusta montarte seguido no??


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

klavius said:


> Por cierto, ya que estamos en off topic
> 
> ¿Recuerdan los tenis Marzocchi bomber que son los gemelos de los Five Ten Impact?
> 
> ...


¿Tenis para rodar en bici de montaña? No gracias, yo sin zapatillas con grapas dificilmente me trepo a la bici, particularmente si el terreno exige manejo técnico...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

blatido said:


> ¿Tenis para rodar en bici de montaña? No gracias, yo sin zapatillas con grapas dificilmente me trepo a la bici, particularmente si el terreno exige manejo técnico...


Pues ahi si que cada quien. Yo anduve como un año con clips y estan buenos para las subidas pero para las bajadas no tanto... cuando te acostumbras a los flats es muchisimo mejor y mas seguro (en mi opinion). Aparte, con clips agarras muchos malos habitos bastante difíciles de quitar. Los flats te olbigan a fluir con la bici, mientras que con los clips haces "trampa" sin darte cuenta. 
Para XC si son buenos, pero para DH y rampas los flats son lo mejor.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Pues ahi si que cada quien. Yo anduve como un año con clips y estan buenos para las subidas pero para las bajadas no tanto... cuando te acostumbras a los flats es muchisimo mejor y mas seguro (en mi opinion). Aparte, con clips agarras muchos malos habitos bastante difíciles de quitar. Los flats te olbigan a fluir con la bici, mientras que con los clips haces "trampa" sin darte cuenta.
> Para XC si son buenos, pero para DH y rampas los flats son lo mejor.


Oh oh.. ahora nos desviamos a contactos vs flats????????? :nono:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oh oh.. ahora nos desviamos a contactos vs flats????????? :nono:


De cualquier manera el tema inicial ya tiene rato que se agotó, aparte que se pirateó en múltiples ocasiones... unos posts más, unos posts menos no creo que le hagan daño al thread...


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Y ahora hasta editan sin avisar.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

caray! me tuve que volver a hechar casi todo el thread para ver que la BMC nomás nada... what a turn off! 

pero aprovecho que el thread ya se fue al demonio y por la tangente para comentarles que este fin de semana salí a rodar con la stinky 6, disque hacerle al freeride, les cuento que tenía más de un mes que no salía a rodar, apenas hace 2 semanas salí por fin pero con la flux y después de casi 2 meses me dio por salir a saltar con la bici (bueno, para ser sincero había salido a darle a unas rampas que hay por acá, un doble y un table top muy divertidos, pero nada de drops) no me caí pero me pongo a pensar que ya tengo 28 años y me vendría bien algo de protección, por si acaso... sugerencias?? estaba pensando comprar unas rodilleras 661 (no tengo idea qué modelos hay) pero mi novia me insistió en que me vendría bien protegerme el pecho, espalda y brazos también (osease una armadura)... en esto si no sé nada, así que soy todo oídos.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Y no pidió que protegieras... uhmmm...
"Las joyas de la familia"

PD: Son dos



triphop said:


> caray! me tuve que volver a hechar casi todo el thread para ver que la BMC nomás nada... what a turn off!
> 
> pero aprovecho que el thread ya se fue al demonio y por la tangente para comentarles que este fin de semana salí a rodar con la stinky 6, disque hacerle al freeride, les cuento que tenía más de un mes que no salía a rodar, apenas hace 2 semanas salí por fin pero con la flux y después de casi 2 meses me dio por salir a saltar con la bici (bueno, para ser sincero había salido a darle a unas rampas que hay por acá, un doble y un table top muy divertidos, pero nada de drops) no me caí pero me pongo a pensar que ya tengo 28 años y me vendría bien algo de protección, por si acaso... sugerencias?? estaba pensando comprar unas rodilleras 661 (no tengo idea qué modelos hay) pero mi novia me insistió en que me vendría bien protegerme el pecho, espalda y brazos también (osease una armadura)... en esto si no sé nada, así que soy todo oídos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

triphop said:


> sugerencias?? estaba pensando comprar unas rodilleras 661 (no tengo idea qué modelos hay) pero mi novia me insistió en que me vendría bien protegerme el pecho, espalda y brazos también (osease una armadura)... en esto si no sé nada, así que soy todo oídos.


Pues sin duda pueden surgir varias buenas sugerencias, pero si después de +100 posts vas a salir con que siempre no vas a comprarte protecciones... mejor nos evitamos la fatiga


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

blatido said:


> Pues sin duda pueden surgir varias buenas sugerencias, pero si después de +100 posts vas a salir con que siempre no vas a comprarte protecciones... mejor nos evitamos la fatiga


tienes razon, es hora de un nuevo tema
que piensan acerca de los gnomos?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> tienes razon, es hora de un nuevo tema
> que piensan acerca de los gnomos?


Mira, agarras a un gnomo, le clavas un cangrejo en el pie, y camina de lado...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

klavius said:


> Bueno, bueno, si.
> 
> Ya se murió la BMC, pero hay en mente otra posibilidad y está fuerte.
> Voy a hacer una ruleta y la que caiga.
> Las opciones son


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Klavius , despues de todo la méndiga BMC estaba ATM tenía lo que querias BByB , ya con todos los gastos todavía te quedaban como $ 820.00 m.n. de tu presupuesto inicial de $ 25,000.00 m.n.

Mas o menos la bici te saldría a $ 1.612.00 m.n. por kilo , o lo que es lo mismo a $ 58.27 usd. por libra , al tipo de cambio de 13 de nuestros pesos por dollar.

Ya confiésalo aquí en público , lo que te decepcionó fueron las masas Alivio , en el fondo tu querías que te dieran unas DT Swiss 240 disc .

A veces es bueno no tomar una decisión precipitada .......

Ya mejor me voy a ver en la tv a la seleision contra la poderosa escuadra de Bolivia

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> sugerencias?? estaba pensando comprar unas rodilleras 661 (no tengo idea qué modelos hay) pero mi novia me insistió en que me vendría bien protegerme el pecho, espalda y brazos también (osease una armadura)... en esto si no sé nada, así que soy todo oídos.


Si eres delicadito, estilo Felipe II...










Ya mas rudo, estilo Romano...










Rudo, rudo... Leonidas dice casco full face, coderas y espinilleras.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

blatido said:


> Pues sin duda pueden surgir varias buenas sugerencias, pero si después de +100 posts vas a salir con que siempre no vas a comprarte protecciones... mejor nos evitamos la fatiga


Ja ja, exactamente eso estaba pensando yo!!.

Y ya en serio, yo acabo de pedir unas rodilleras Evo 661, me llegan en 3 semanas máximo y ya te platicaré.

saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

epa moderator! ese spam/virus anda por todos lados! el otro dia en el commuting forum tambien postió...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

jejeje! el estilo leonidas parece ser que protege las joyas de la familia, lo cual segùn me han comentado es de suma importancia... y si no las protege por lo menos se han de sentir bien acurrucaditas! jajaja!

pero ya la neta la neta... solo queria sugerencias para que a fin de 80posts no me compre nada. :thumbsup: 





... lo anterior era broma, la neta si necesito algo de protección (aunque no creo que una concha sea comoda para rodar)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mira, agarras a un gnomo, le clavas un cangrejo en el pie, y camina de lado...


jajaja
gnomos que caminan de lado,chispas eso suena genial!


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

klavius said:


> Es una oferta de CC
> 
> Nunca había escuchado de esta marca BMC
> 
> ¿cómo ven la oferta y cómo ven la bici?


BMC es una marca muy conocida y respetada en Europa, son suizos. por aquellas tierras hay varias marcas poco conocidas que tienen unos precios excelentes si los comparas con los sets de equipo que les ponen.

Ejemplo: Yo agarre una Cube (hasta hoy mis hardtails favoritas) en el 2008 con todo tope de gama, en 1000 euros. con el mismo equipamiento una Trek te cuesta el triple....

No se si sea demasiado tarde pero si lo que buscas es una XC doble suspension de muy buena calidad, por ese precio del website, no lo dudes!! :thumbsup: Las BMC no te van a quedar mal, igual son de mejor calidad que muchas gringas aka Trek , Speci...

lo que me pregunto es como le haces para traerla hasta aca?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

cesalec said:


> lo que me pregunto es como le haces para traerla hasta aca?


Ah es muy fácil, sólo la pides y ya. Lo único que se requiere es de verdad querer comprarla y no andar preguntando por preguntar ja ja


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

*marcas europeas un tanto desconocidas*

ps: 
otras marcas europeas poco conocidas de enorme calidad:

Alemania:
- CUBE http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/homepage-cube-uk-english_id_36261_.htm

- Canyon http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/homepage-cube-uk-english_id_36261_.htm

- Nicolaj http://www.nicolai.net/

- Young Talent Industries http://www.yt-industries.com/ es una compania que ha iniciado hace 2 anios y ha iniciado fuerte

- Bulls http://www.bulls.de/

- Focus http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/

- Stevens http://www.stevensbikes.de/2010/index.php

- Ghost http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2010/

a mi en lo personal Cube , Canyon y Ghost son las que mas me gustan por sus calidad, y siendo alemanas se imaginaran que la calidad va pro enfrente. las nicolai no se diga, son unos bicletones, con precios prohibitivos desafortunadamente...

Francia:
- Lapierre http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/
- Commencal (esta seguro la conocen)

Espana:
- Mondraker 
http://www.mondraker.com/10/esp/index.html

Austria
Simplon http://www.simplon.com/home.html

KTM http://www.ktm-bikes.at/en/index.php

Suiza:
BMC http://www.bmc-racing.com/en/

en este momento no recuerdo mas :skep:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

*pregunto por la atoradora aduana...*



Psycho Marco said:


> Ah es muy fácil, sólo la pides y ya. Lo único que se requiere es de verdad querer comprarla y no andar preguntando por preguntar ja ja


hahaha bueno me disculpo por mi insolente pregunta falta de informacion.

lo que queria decir es, si se compra en CC ,- si te la envian a Mexico?? y cuanto es el atoradon de la aduana??

hoy me atoraron 150 pesos solo por un par de guantes y unos googles de jenson con un valor total de 90 usd... :madmax:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ya que el thread revivio...como llamamos a este?

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...magicshine-led-900-lumen-ssc-p7-c-headlam-_JM

cinico, poco etico, buen negociante?

ver luego...
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=138

junto con...
http://finance.yahoo.com/currency-converter#from=USD;to=MXN;amt=84.99

yo se que hay que ponerle el envio y todo eso...peerooooo.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

pues todo conlleva un riesgo... y eso se paga ;-)


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

cesalec said:


> hahaha bueno me disculpo por mi insolente pregunta falta de informacion.
> 
> lo que queria decir es, si se compra en CC ,- si te la envian a Mexico?? y cuanto es el atoradon de la aduana??
> 
> hoy me atoraron 150 pesos solo por un par de guantes y unos googles de jenson con un valor total de 90 usd... :madmax:


La última vez que pedi por competitive me cobraron 246.25 pesos por un paquete de 98dlls, no recuerdo en cuanto estaba el dll en esos tiempos asi que no se el % preciso de impuestos

El servicio al cliente es muy bueno aunque UPS abusa cuanto puede


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

kitateloschones said:


> La última vez que pedi por competitive me cobraron 246.25 pesos por un paquete de 98dlls, no recuerdo en cuanto estaba el dll en esos tiempos asi que no se el % preciso de impuestos
> 
> El servicio al cliente es muy bueno aunque UPS abusa cuanto puede


Ja ja, tu seudónimo no tiene cuate!!!! 
excelente nombre!!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Jaja... habrá quien diga que es buen negociante... para mi es un ratero/embustero, y el que le compra es un pend....o!! ... hay que hacer la tarea, y si no la haces pues te toman el pelo.

Etico? pues cada quien dirá de acuerdo a sus costumbres.



martinsillo said:


> ya que el thread revivio...como llamamos a este?
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...magicshine-led-900-lumen-ssc-p7-c-headlam-_JM
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

cesalec said:


> ps:
> otras marcas europeas poco conocidas de enorme calidad:
> 
> Alemania:
> ...


... esta incompleta.. no veo ni las tubo, ni las alubike de Mexico!!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

cesalec said:


> hoy me atoraron 150 pesos solo por un par de guantes y unos googles de jenson con un valor total de 90 usd... :madmax:


Yo creo que no estuvo tan mal, fué algo así como el 15% de impuestos sobre el valor total. As de copas que hubieras pagado IVA, incluso un poco menos.

Esto del pago de impuestos y gastos de importación por cosas que compramos en USA y pedimos a la puerta de nuestra casa es un buen tema. Antes solía pensar que era lo mejor para ahorrarte una buena lana, mucho mejor aún si tenías la posibilidad de traer las cosas tu mismo o que alguien te las trajera, para evitar impuestos y gastos de envío.

Pero luego pienso... ¿qué pasa con la economía nacional? ¿No es una actitud de "querer mamar y dar de topes"? Cierto es que aquí en México, para empezar, prácticamente no se producen refacciones para bicicleta, y lo que se produce (en general) es de mediana-baja calidad. Luego, la disponibilidad de partes es, nuevamente, mala. Muchas cosas son bajo pedido, y espérate sentado a ver cuándo llegan. Y luego el tema de los precios, generalmente muy altos respecto a lo que se vé en tiendas en USA, aunque, por lo que me puedo dar cuenta, hoy en día la diferencia ya no es tanta, e incluso hay partes que se pueden conseguir por precios similares. Aún así, por "default" preferimos asomarnos a las tiendas online del gabacho que ir a ver a la tienda de bicis local. Luego, buscamos la manera de evadir el pago de impuestos, y hasta andamos preguntando en los foros de ciclismo si alguien sabe de alguna manera para evitar pagar al fisco. Si esto no es posible y terminamos pagando "x" cantidad, sentimos que nos "atoraron", que "no la dejaron ir" con los impuestos y que no la supimos hacer.

Todo esto cuando se pudieron haber comprado las cosas aquí, con garantía y apoyando la economía de nuestro país. ¿Es más caro? Si, generalmente lo es, pero nuevamente téngase en cuenta que son productos en su gran mayoría fabricados en cualquier otra parte del mundo menos en México. Es obvio que tiene que tener un costo extra traer esos productos.

En fin, no trabajo para el SAT haciendo campaña para el pago de impuestos ni mucho menos, sobre todo por la forma en que nuestro H. Gobierno hace uso de esos recursos, pero creo que es un tema digno de reflexión...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey Blati...el 90% de las cosas que se compran en el gabacho tampoco son fabricadas alli....desde mi punto de vista, mientras no exista la apertura o entrada a esos productos, y los precios realmente sean competitivos no veo un cambio radical en lo que en estos foros/threads se ha expuesto.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Klavius!!

Compratela!!

http://www.bikeman.com/Salsa_El_Kaboing.html

OMG!! si no tuviera que terminar la Pugs!


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

blatido said:


> Yo creo que no estuvo tan mal, fué algo así como el 15% de impuestos sobre el valor total. As de copas que hubieras pagado IVA, incluso un poco menos.
> .


La cuestion y la pregunta no venia de no pagar impuestos, venia de otra situacion/j*lada de la aduana. Apoyar a las tiendas locales, no tengo ningun problema al contrario, entre mejor les vaya a las tiendas locales, mas ganas le echan (al menos en teoria), pero de todas las que he conocido en el DF, todas me parecen faltas de surtido, y el segundo punto que pudiese arruinar a las tiendas locales, es el mismo sistema tributario del (en mi opinion - nada honorable gobierno mexicano) SAT.

Anyway de politica a nadie le interesa discutir aqui.

El problema que yo veo es: por que pagar in IVA sobre un producto traido de USA, cuando existe el NAFTA que segun recuerdo abria las fronteras al comercio, claro todos sabemos que es una vil e ineficiente mentira, pero ahi esta.

Tip: si las tiendas online ofrecen USPS express international, si tardan unos 7 a 10 dias en llegar los paquetes pero la aduana no los toca. Las 3 ultimas veces he pedido montos de hasta 200usd y no he pagado nada al recibirlos.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey cesal! este thread es para que el Klavius se compre su bici! :lol:

y el frame 29er tambien esta de remate! :thumbsup:

ya en serio...y ya que tocaste el punto del servicio...ayer fui a un par de LBSs para que le pusieran el Headset a la Pugs...dos tiendas que digamos tienen buena reputacion en la zona...en ninguna de las dos tenian herramientas para hacer el facing al tubo...una de ellas es puro taller...asi que me quede con ellos....me dijeron que la pintura que le quedo al headset tube no era mucha..asi que no le pare mucho...y me fui con mi headset....si no le digo al wey que le quitara un adaptador que tenia puesta la herramienta me madrea el balero...luego cuando le di el fork para que pusiera la base del headset (Crown Race) en la corona...me dijo que eso era a golpes...y yo si, yo se...pero con la herramienta no?









y que me dice: no vale!, con esta!










me sali de la tienda a respirar profundo mientras le daban en la M$5re a mi Chris King Crown Race...

no digo que no haya quedado bien...madre23do pero bien...pero no manches...estos weyes tienen entre 15 y 20 bicis en el taller para servicio TODOS LOS DIAS...y no tienen las herramientas... :madman:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

cesalec said:


> La cuestion y la pregunta no venia de no pagar impuestos, venia de otra situacion/j*lada de la aduana. Apoyar a las tiendas locales, no tengo ningun problema al contrario, entre mejor les vaya a las tiendas locales, mas ganas le echan (al menos en teoria), pero no son los consumidores los que pueden o no arruinar a las tiendas locales, sino su servicio. De todas las que he conocido en el DF, todas me parecen faltas de surtido, y el segundo punto que pudiese arruinar a las tiendas locales, es el mismo sistema tributario del (en mi opinion - nada honorable gobierno mexicano) SAT.
> 
> Anyway de politica a nadie le interesa discutir aqui.
> 
> ...


Con esto del mundo "globalizado" (que en realidad quiere decir "norteamericanizado") ciertamente los consumidores tenemos muchas más opciones. Y finalmente cada quien decide dónde y cómo comprar. Uno puede adquirir, como lo has hecho tú y muchos de nosotros, mercancía en otro país que llega a la puerta de tu casa sin pagar 1 centavo de impuestos. Es una buena transacción, sin duda alguna. Peeeeero... esta actitud de los consumidores mexicanos es algo que afecta *directamente* a las tiendas locales, independientemente del servicio que éstas ofrezcan y del surtido que tengan. Y de paso a la economía (de por sí ya jodida) de nuestro México lindo y querido.

Entiendo la frustración de llegar a una tienda y ser mal atendido y que no tengan lo que uno busca. No sé si absolutamente todas las tiendas de bicis en el DF sean así, afortunadamente aquí en Gdl hay varias y buenas opciones. Yo lo único que promuevo es que, antes de ir directamente a _yourfavoritebikestore.com_ a comprar, lo cual en definitiva perjudica a las tiendas locales, se considere la opción de comprar aquí, en México. Sí, no se va a obtener el absolutamente mejor precio; sí, puede ser que tarde; sí, puede ser que no haya del color exacto que quieres. Pero si ponemos un poco de nuestra parte como consumidores, entendiendo la realidad económica y de cultura ciclista que se vive en nuestro país, podemos contribuir a que ésta realidad mejore, aunque sea poco a poco.

Finalmente, un ejemplo reciente: un buen amigo acaba de adquirir una Specialized Epic en la tienda que distribuye Specialized aquí en Gdl. En cuanto al precio, pagó unos $3,000 pesos más que si la hubiera comprado en USA. Ahora bien, el IVA lo va a deducir por completo vía su negocio. El cuadro tiene garantía de por vida directo en la tienda. Y tuvo una sesión completa para ajustar la bici (altura del asiento, poste del manubrio, espaciadores, etc.) a sus medidas, incluyendo el asiento (según el ancho de sus huesos en las nalgas).

¿Vale la pena ó no considerar comprar en México?


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

martinsillo said:


> hey cesal! este thread es para que el Klavius se compre su bici! :lol:


Tienes razon my bad =)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> ¿Vale la pena ó no considerar comprar en México?


No siempre.

Sin embargo coincido en que si deberiamos hacer el esfuerzo.

Por otro lado... la mayoria de las tiendas ve la procesion y no se hincan. Muchos no piensan en mejorar aunque esten perdiendo mercado y tratan al cliente con prepotencia y un mal servicio en general.

En fin... todos deberiamos poner de nuestra parte en los dos extremos.

Martinsillo... Consiguete un pedazo de tubo de PVC de 1 1/2" pulgada. Ponlo sobre el tubo de direccion, le das la vuelta a la tijera y sujetandola de la corona, golpeas el tubo de PVC contra el piso... y el crown race entra sedita.

Es mejor, en mi opinion que la herramienta de metal, porque el PVC es mucho mas blando que el aluminio y la gravedad empuja el crown race parejito.

En cuanto a sacarla, pues nada que un desarmador y un martillo para mecanico ligero no arreglen. Cosa de curiosidad. Mi crown race si tiene varias marcas de herramienta, pero esta perfectamente plana.

Sacar el headset King del tubo de direccion, las dos veces que lo he transplantado ha sido con desarmador y martillo. Igual, el headset tiene marcas de herramienta en el labio interior, pero nada de rebabas que puedan dañar el tubo de direccion.

Para meter el headset en su sitio, si me puse fresa y una vez lo lleve a un taller y para ahora que lo puse en la Panzer, me compre la herramienta que vende Nashbar y unos adaptadores que consegui por ebay.

El FSA si lo meti a mandarriazos en el cuadro de acero. Eso si, no le pegue directo, use el mango de un desarmador envuelto en un pedazo de camara.

Quien necesite meter un headset, me avisa con tiempo y con gusto les presto la prensa, porque nomas esta de okis en mi casa.

Como lo dije alguna vez... darle servicio a la cleta es como acomodarte los calzones. Seguro lo puede hacer alguien, pero es mejor hacerlo uno mismo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Talleres de bicis " pros "*



martinsillo said:


> ...pero no manches...estos weyes tienen entre 15 y 20 bicis en el taller para servicio TODOS LOS DIAS...y no tienen las herramientas... :madman:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La culpa no es totalmente de los del taller , está compartida con los que les llevan y les dejan sus bicis a " reparación " ........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias Warp...tomare el tip para la proxima...esta ya quedo asi 

es como tu dices...las marcas no fastidiaran el funcionamiento del Headset...pero es el asunto del cariño al mismo jejeje

quizas la herramienta le iba a dejar marcas parecidas....pero bueno...al menos te queda la tranquilidad que se hizo como debe ser...lo del tubo de PVC ta bueno bueno


----------

